# First for Summer Sausage



## nichiowa (Dec 16, 2017)

First of all this batch is kicking my butt.  It is a 25lb LEM Summer Sausage kit with 70/30 venison/pork.  I put 8-52mm logs in the oven yesterday at 2 pm @ 170.  We went to bed at 11 with an IT of 126.  I wake up at 7 and the oven turned itself off.  The IT was 92.  I started the oven at 170 again and am now waiting for an IT of 165.  Do I scrap it, or does the cure save me no matter how long it takes?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2017)

The cure saved you. Nothing to worry about. Finish in a hot water bath, way faster than the oven...JJ


----------



## nichiowa (Dec 16, 2017)

How do I finish with a hot water bath? And is there any concern of the holes that have been poked to check temp?  Sorry for the questions, this is very new to me.


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2017)

Nah holes wont matter.  Love that Avatar !!

Gary


----------

